# Goodbye Rocky



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

My heart is breaking right now  Rocky passed away this morning...
I don't know why, but I've been noticing that she seemed weak these past couple of days. I guess that took its toll on her. I'm so angry at myself for not doing anything..








R.I.P

Goodbye Rocky. It's been an pleasure having you around. I'll miss you. Rest in peace.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about little Rocky. She was a precious baby and she passed away being loved and cared for. Sometimes this happens with young kittens. Please don't blame yourself. You were her angel when she needed one. I know how much you cared for her. Again I am ver sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about little Rocky. I am sure she is healthy and strong at the Bridge....but know that doesn't help your missing her much. You gave her your best and she was lucky to spend her short life with lots of love from you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.  It seems like kittens can go downhill so fast.  But at least she wasn't alone and knew what it was like to have a good life before she passed. It's always so hard to lose them. Sending lots of good wishes to you!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Eternal petpets and nose kisses to Rocky. She is a beautiful little girl. 

Hugs to you. Be gentle and kind to yourself. Rocky knows you love her.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It's so difficult for kittens that young, just an uphill battle.
You are to be commended for trying all you could and making her short life full of love, Josh.
RIP Rocky


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh no, this is so sad, I hate to hear when an animal dies, it just kills me.  but theres nothing you could of do. You can not blame yourself , You gave her all your love and care. Im sure she knew how much you love her. R.i.p little kitten


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, this is breaking my heart, but she was very lucky to have found you and had you care for her. Like others have said, kittens, especially ones that small, can go downhill very quickly. Do not blame yourself.  

She was a beautiful little girl. RIP, Rocky.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry. That's very sad. Being angry is normal. You did all you could so don't beat yourself up over it. We all have kitties on the rainbow bridge welcoming Rocky to their side and he's very happy over there. I just know it!! (my sincere condolences!!)


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It's sad and I feel for you. Rocky had a chance because of you. RIP Rocky.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

my condolences


----------

